# Hiawatha Arrow 1940's find



## dmalwitz (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello folks,
I would appreciate if anyone could help me get a better idea of exactly what year this Hiawatha Arrow is, s/n C59165. It is my dad's which had been hanging in a barn for over 50 years. He has some very interesting stories about it, including everything from buying it at a Western Auto store in Flat Rock, MI; having to replace the front forks after breaking them off from an attempted jump; adding all kinds of stuff to it piece by piece; and hearing "the war is over" while riding this bike. From his recollection it would have been bought in the early 40's.
Thanks!
Dan


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 31, 2015)

What is going on! A gull yesterday and now an original arrow! And yeah I agree the offers are going to be pouring in! Amazing bicycle!!!


----------



## 41rollfast (Jul 31, 2015)

Sweet find!!! 
Ps: your about to be bombarded with pm's


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 31, 2015)

That is so damn cool! Just leave it the way it is!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 31, 2015)

That's rat rod before there was rat rod.
I'd be tempted to get it back original except if it were a bike in my family...tough call.
Chris


----------



## cds2323 (Jul 31, 2015)

Looks like one of the last of the big tank Shelbys from 1941 which also fits your Dads memory.
I like the added fender skirts. I'd also leave as is, like the way your dad had it. To me it makes it more unique and tells more of a story. 
If it was mine I might put on new tires and grips and ride it! I'd also probably gently clean it. 

Thanks for posting. Share more photos if you have them. Any vintage photos of your Dad with his pride and joy?


----------



## slick (Jul 31, 2015)

Leave it alone, don't touch a thing. Its a late 1940 or 41 Shelby built Hiawatha Arrow. In that shape, id say its worth $3k. Don't part it out, which all of these guys are going to ask you to do. They are after the tank. Sell it complete to someone who will leave it alone. It has a great history to it as is. Id ride it just like that. Incredible find, you've come to the right place.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 31, 2015)

The war is over!!! Man, that is some really deep stuff right there. Your father cherished that bike and you should do the same. It's priceless.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 31, 2015)

What a gem! Cherish it and keep it like it is! Great story and pic, thanks for sharing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 31, 2015)

Wow! Too cool! Like others have said, leave it the way it is and service it to be ridable again and enjoy the hell out of it!! I love taking my old bikes out, but if you did with that one you would have thumbs up and smiles from others all day! Joe


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 31, 2015)

awesome bike, service it and ride it as is. It will cause quite a stir where ever you take it, for sure.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 31, 2015)

Wow!
 I'm beginning to think that they made way more of these 40/41 so called surplus models than the full tilt models of 38/39. This is the umpteenth original one of these that I have seen in the last couple of years.
 The two that I had were also prefix letter C serial #. Great info about the origin of the place of purchase and about the broken fork.
 The two that I had, also had a broken and a replaced fork. The one I kept appeared to have never been brazed from the factory so once the positioning pin sheared off the fork just separated from the steering tube.
 Pretty sketchy situation, especially if you were jumping the bicycle. Your dad was rockin in style on that classic ride.
 Cherish it like the family heirloom that it is.


----------



## sleepy (Jul 31, 2015)

Here's another vote to keep it...its a valuable family heirloom...those are priceless!


----------



## delgan (Aug 1, 2015)

Surprised they wasn't a coon or fox tail hanging on the back. There is no way I would do anything but clean it up--too much personal history in that bike!


----------



## syclesavage (Aug 1, 2015)

Family heritage and history right there. Don't do anything that you will regret be easy and careful with that beauty


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 1, 2015)

clean, service, leave as is!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice find! Welcome to the CABE!!!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 1, 2015)

I too second the "Elgin Gull...now this!?" Sentiment.. Wish I could wake up to stories like this more often!


----------



## syclesavage (Aug 1, 2015)

Well guys just think bout it there are more bikes to be found soooooooo,,,,,,,,,,, as stated lets see if we can find them or as in this case they found us. And be prepared things come in three's. Jesus and his bike might just be next........ and I'm not a religious man just sayin


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 1, 2015)

I can only add to what everyone else here is saying, it is an incredible bike and looks great as it sits. A great rolling tribute to your dad and a great story as well. Please post more pics after you get it back in riding condition. Thanks for letting us view this beauty. Rob.


----------



## dmalwitz (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments! Here are a few more pics. It had apparently been repainted many years ago and much of the paint is simply falling off.  A mouse nest inside the tank rusted it out quite a bit near the front but the rest is pretty solid.  I know there is a pic of my dad as a boy on this bike. I'll post it when I find it.  Any tips for cleaning it gently to keep the "patina"?  I want to make it at least rideable. Thanks!


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 1, 2015)

that grip scares me haha but what a find!!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Aug 1, 2015)

This is the kind of bike you put in your bed and sleep on the floor! Swwweeet!


----------

